# 12 Most Dangerous Supplements



## neilarms (Dec 1, 2009)

Hi guys has we all know the supplement industry isnt regulated and from somebody who competes and takes supplements i was shocked when i came across this today on twitter. I was searching Gaspari Nutrition To follow has a take their products and what i came across was loads and loads of scary stuff read and decide yourself

http://gasparisuperpump250.wordpress.com/2010/05/21/12-dangerous-dietary-supplements/


----------



## Winston1436114700 (May 1, 2010)

Never had any of those products apart from about a quarter of a tub of N.O xplode about 2 years back so that dont bother me.


----------



## BB_999 (Feb 20, 2006)

Don't use any of them but I'm surprised at the 'conclusive' links to cancer and kidney failure!!


----------



## neilarms (Dec 1, 2009)

Yeah but come on they saying nitro tech hardcore which is muscletech who are supposed to be the biggest supplement company out there and support and sponser jay cutler!


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

Bump for later...


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

I used no xplode quite a bit and elite whey. I am now suffering from liver, bowel, billery & large intestine disease. Do I get a lawsuit against them :lol: ?


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

ALWAYS look at who funds such research.


----------



## henryv (Jul 30, 2009)

That blog is barely legible unsubstantiated nonsense.


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

It amuses me that some of you take this serious.

If you believe that, i have some land on Mars i am willing to sell cheap....


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

well i do! im never using any natty sups again! good old test and tren for me!

con were abouts on mars? im looking to move to the south


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

big_jim_87 said:


> well i do! im never using any natty sups again! good old test and tren for me!
> 
> con were abouts on mars? im looking to move to the south


You would laugh your ass off if you saw my supplement cuboards (yes i have several) i have pretty much every supplement under the sun.

It is in the south actually and it has a great view of it's moon Deimos:thumbup1:


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

lol i will tell you what is in mine atm

multy vit

fish oils

milk thystle

out of vit c,e

whey

oats

mass powder (running out)

lol thats it


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

sounds good how far too beach? what are the locals like and is ther a good gym? and will lg sciences still be able to mail the sups ther? lol

oh thats a point when the lg gear gets er ill a bit more in the cuboard... yes i only have one.... shelf lol


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

Nice one mate.

Honestly i wont even go into what i take because i just take tablets from various bottles until i get a handful and i repeat several times per day.

Fish/coconut/primrose/blackberry oil

cissus

creatine

multi vitamin

all the various single vitamins such as d

test booster herbs

anti estrogens such as RESTORE

protein powder (LGsciences)

POSTAL again by LG

Anadrolic state again LG

berry and veggy extracts

insulin sensitizers like cinamon

hawthorn/celery extract for BP

bcaa's

melatonin

And many many more i just can't be bothered typing any more lol


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

Lois_Lane said:


> Nice one mate.
> 
> Honestly i wont even go into what i take because i just take tablets from various bottles until i get a handful and i repeat several times per day.
> 
> ...


lol i need to get some cissus and hawthorn berry. do you rate the cissus? and hows the lg sups going?


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

bcaa only when dieting tbh

why the Fish/coconut/primrose/blackberry oil? is it a combo in one or all diff tabs and if so why so many? fish oils not enough?

i use evoo fish oils eat nuts for fat and thats it oh and 6-12 eggs a day


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

I just like a variety of essential fats.

Cissus is very good IMO!

The LGsciences are superb and very competitively priced.


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

neilarms said:


> Hi guys has we all know the supplement industry isnt regulated and from somebody who competes and takes supplements i was shocked when i came across this today on twitter. I was searching Gaspari Nutrition To follow has a take their products and what i came across was loads and loads of scary stuff read and decide yourself
> 
> http://gasparisuperpump250.wordpress.com/2010/05/21/12-dangerous-dietary-supplements/


LMFAO.... what a gigantic load of bollox...... 

1. Where do ANY of these companies state their products are "natural"

2. What a load of bollox

3. Note the "Possibly" related posts halfway down.... 

4. What a load of bollox

5. The products/ingredients ARE regulated... BSN & Gaspari make lots of stuff that they have to delay release of and change the formulation of before it can be relased in order to conform with these regulations.

6. What a load of bollox

7. ANY stimulant can be implicated in heart probs... you know this.... you take the risk. Even a cup of coffee can be a prob if you take too much or have a heart problem.

8. What a load of bollox.

9. I'm off to get some Elite Whey seems I have been missing out!!!!

10. Did I mention....? What a load of bollox..... :tongue:



Lois_Lane said:


> Nice one mate.
> 
> Honestly i wont even go into what i take because i just take tablets from various bottles until i get a handful and i repeat several times per day.


LMAO sounds like you are as bad as me... I have cupboards full of stuff... often I give up/get bored taking so many things. Some days I get motivated and teke everything I am supposed to... other days its only the basics 

Theres tons of stuff in there I just dont take anymore though lol.... maybe I should have a boot sale at the gym


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

Lois_Lane said:


> I just like a variety of essential fats.
> 
> Cissus is very good IMO!
> 
> The LGsciences are superb and *very competitively priced*.


lol love that bit

i will get some in as i have been meaning to for some time now!

makes sence why rely on one source to do the job mix it up


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

Zara-Leoni said:


> LMFAO.... what a gigantic load of bollox......
> 
> 1. Where do ANY of these companies state their products are "natural"
> 
> ...


lol same er! thats why just keep the basics now


----------



## Rekless (May 5, 2009)

love the way it just lists the supplements. An article on each as to WHY they are so bad would be nice lol!


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

I've started chewing cinnamon sticks for show show carb up, and they taste a bit strong.


----------



## Acee (Jan 21, 2010)

''whose ingredients have effects similar to those of the banned weight-loss stimulant ephedra''

You people should be ashamed, I cannot think why anybody would put dangerous chemicals into there body just for the purpose of vanity or pleasure :lol: :laugh:


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

lol just ask pablo!


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

What utter tosh.

All I see is a list of 12 supps. No info given as to why they're dangerous or any evidence backing this claim up. I wonder who funded this supposed "research". If it was a rigourously applied scientific study it would have been published in a peer reviewed paper. To get published your methods are scrutinised for sound scientific practise.

I call bullsh1t


----------



## Wevans2303 (Feb 18, 2010)

Gym Bunny said:


> What utter tosh.
> 
> All I see is a list of 12 supps. No info given as to why they're dangerous or any evidence backing this claim up. I wonder who funded this supposed "research". If it was a rigourously applied scientific study it would have been published in a peer reviewed paper. To get published your methods are scrutinised for sound scientific practise.
> 
> I call bullsh1t


It's just some ****** 150lber who wasted so much money on supplements to supplement his walkers crisps and pot noodle diet trying to justify his mess up somehow.


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

Wevans2303 said:


> It's just some ****** *150lber *who wasted so much money on supplements to supplement his walkers crisps and pot noodle diet trying to justify his mess up somehow.


oi my leg was offended by that!


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

Used No-Explode, it fcuked me up, enough reason never to drink it again IMHO whether its on the list or not.

SD


----------



## whackedout (Sep 10, 2009)

SD said:


> Used No-Explode, it fcuked me up, enough reason never to drink it again IMHO whether its on the list or not.
> 
> SD


After drinking NO Explode my skin used to tingle, don't think it did much else. How did it f#*k you up SD?


----------



## Wevans2303 (Feb 18, 2010)

big_jim_87 said:


> oi my leg was offended by that!


 :lol: :lol: Love it. :beer:


----------



## Cliff (May 2, 2010)

Lois_Lane said:


> i have some land on Mars i am willing to sell cheap....


How much do you want for the land? Forum discount yeah? :thumbup1:


----------



## spencerjones (Aug 4, 2010)

Actually, the Consumer Reports article is highly biased. It is thoroughly refuted at: http://colloidalsilversecrets.blogspot.com/2010/08/consumer-reports-lists-colloidal-silver.html


----------



## aka (Jun 25, 2010)

can't understand why anyone would damage their heart and kidneys for the sake of body building


----------



## Robatmass (Jul 23, 2010)

neilarms said:


> Hi guys has we all know the supplement industry isnt regulated


I don't understand why people think/say this? The supplement industry IS regulated in the US by the FDA and specific law laid out in DSHEA..

It is also regulated in the UK by the FSA and in Europe by various in-country regulatory bodies...

How tell me again how it's not regulated????


----------



## bluesteel (May 28, 2010)

notice links to cheapdiscountsupplements.com at the top and instantly know this is going to be a giant pile of BOLLOCKS!!!

the guy from cheap discount supps is a CNUT!! he is ****ed off with the world because his supplement companies are **** and are ripp off sites that take our money and dont send us Fcuk all.

Nobody will distribute to those sites anymore so i imagine now that he cant sell any products hes on a vendetta to stop anyone else selling them.

what a pr**k


----------



## hsmann87 (Jun 22, 2010)

thank god any of the myprotein stuff isnt up there


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7 (Aug 10, 2010)

well theres no evidence given that backs up what they say so could say that the whole thing is bull ! i dont use any of those supplements anyway (have done but :S) but you need to quote university researches etc when you make statements like that ! I'm not bought buy this !

website looks totally amatuer as if some guys who hate those supplements comapnys made it up to prevent people buying them !


----------



## aka (Jun 25, 2010)

I was tempted to try NO until I found some really negative reviews online, apparently its very bad for your heart


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7 (Aug 10, 2010)

no xplode is the biggest waste of time in the world anyway ! used it noticed nothing exept "mentally" felt pumped up just based on the fact that i'd taken a "energy" supplement. But if it was sugar and water and someone said "this is the best energy drink in the world" and you drank it, your brain would just tell your body that you feel energised when you just feel normal. Its all in the mind. I just have whey,glutamine and bcaa and plenty of water and i get "crazy pumps" and "insane energy" just cause i have the mental will power to train.

you shouldnt need a supplement to get you pumped up, you should be pumped up anyway, i love to train and have the passion, some people might not but.

"pre workout supps" waste of money IMO


----------

